# Annual Memorial Race @ OVRCCC



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

This years race on the 27th of May will also be a charity event for Jen Allen so come one come all and visit the track and race on asphalt with alot of others to support this race.


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Can't wait. Going to be another fun weekend of racing. Hopefully we can pack the house with this race since most people get Monday off. I will check with the club Pres about getting started on a sign up sheet, pre-registration or maybe just another tenative entry list. Thanks for getting the ball rolling.


----------



## zaner612 (Mar 23, 2005)

Ozzie- you wouldn't DARE! Just kidding. I think DC and I are out of being the sole promoters for this one.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

I have already spoken to acouple of companies and they will once more be supporting this race....so raffle prizes galore once again!!!

jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Already have at least 12 confirmed entries for the race .....so lets get it going and start listing who is coming...

jim


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I hate to say it but I may not be able to attend this race. We just started working Saturdays and that will be the first Saturday I have to work. I may enter and try to get at least one heat and the main in. We will have to see how it goes.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Ozzie said:


> I hate to say it but I may not be able to attend this race. We just started working Saturdays and that will be the first Saturday I have to work. I may enter and try to get at least one heat and the main in. We will have to see how it goes.


Ozzie i hope you can make it for at least some of the racing....in the meantime put the word out and lets see if we can pull in more racers....

jim :thumbsup:


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

I will try to make it. In the mean time I will get the word out. This is normally one of our big race weekends and has a potential to even bigger this year.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

Ozzie said:


> I will try to make it. In the mean time I will get the word out. This is normally one of our big race weekends and has a potential to even bigger this year.


it will be bigger if i have any say in it...


----------



## Ozzie (Nov 9, 2004)

Cool, by the way you have a p.m.


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

there will be the following classes if enough people come to the race.....stock electric rubber and foam...19t rubber....nitro sedan....monster trucks in stock and mod classes as well as stadium and 18th scale


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

I have commitments from corally and x-ray and proline and traxxas and JRRadios as well as SMC and Jaco for raffle items....eXpress will also be providing items....it looks like it will be another good race to attend and try to win some really great prizes.....so lets all get out and support this race and the charity it is for!!


jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

well just wondering what the news is down in Parkersburg in the way of any kind of racers list being done so


jim


----------



## CrashTestDummy (Jan 17, 2006)

i have been told that there should be at least as many racers for this race as there were for the Staceys Race.....lets hope there are even more

jim


----------

